# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  ИСККОН в 90е. Фотографии

## Aniruddha das

ИСККОН в России 90-е. Фотографии

----------


## Aniruddha das

Добавляйте сюда все фотки, что вас есть с того периода.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ИСККОН в России 1990е 2

----------


## Valentin

> ИСККОН в России 1990е 2


Постараюсь сделать фотки 1989 года и прислать.

----------


## Valentin

Могилев 1991 год

----------


## Valentin



----------


## Valentin



----------


## Valentin



----------


## Aniruddha das

Ба, да это похоже Обухово, где ББТ купило домик, потом этот домик купил у ББТ храм, потом его продали, правда... Помню, как тоже участвовал в таких погрузках книг в недостроенный домик.

----------


## Valentin

Приехали из Швеции свеженькие «Учение Шри Чайтаньи» и др.

----------


## Valentin

Gandini Devi Dasi кто идёт?)
Aniruddha Das Впереди, раскинув руки - Леша Павлов, на заднем плане вижу Санатану Кумара, других преданных признать не могу.

На заднем плане так же - Олег Ковалев, Дима, который в горах Алтая вместе со своей семьй и Ватсапалой прабху строился. Когда сканирую пленку, то размещу фото.

----------


## Bhadja Govinda das

Из истории НН.

----------


## Мария

Герои! Интересно, кто-то потом ушел или все остались? все-таки, такие гонения тогда были, жуть просто

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Герои! Интересно, кто-то потом ушел или все остались? все-таки, такие гонения тогда были, жуть просто


Гонений тогда уже не было. Гонения были раньше, в начале 1980-х. А в 1990-е (в Москве в 1989 году) ИСККОН уже был официально зарегистрирован, как религиозная организация.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Врикодара прабху, Псков, 1991


Статья в местной газете


Псков, Харинама с коробочкой, 1993 год
Крайний слева - Шашипада прабху. Правее - Гададхара Пандит прабху.


Псков 01-1998. Врикодара прабху с мридангой, Вирья прабху под алтарем с караталами. Возле батареи Лакшмана Прана дас.


Псков, Харинама, 1992 год


Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху, Псков 11-1997
Крайний слева - Ниламбара Нитай прабху, в центре в очках - Лакшмана Прана дас


Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху, Псков 01-1998


Бхакти Викаша Свами, Псков 1999, ягья


Еще фото тут http://pskov-krishna.ucoz.com

----------


## Мария

аа. спасибо большое! буду знать)

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Гонений тогда уже не было. Гонения были раньше, в начале 1980-х. А в 1990-е (в Москве в 1989 году) ИСККОН уже был официально зарегистрирован, как религиозная организация.


Московское общество сознания Кришны было официально зарегистрировано в 1988 году. Примерно в это время всех репрессированных преданных выпустили из тюрем.  Потом им даже выдавали удостоверения жертв политических репрессий.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А я встречал Врикодара где-то, общались, только он был уже заметно покрупнее.
А где щас Дарука?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А я встречал Врикодара где-то, общались, только он был уже заметно покрупнее.
> А где щас Дарука?


Врикодара Прабху в Минске президент храма сейчас. А Даруку я уже с 2004 года не встречал.

----------


## Bhadja Govinda das

> Герои! Интересно, кто-то потом ушел или все остались? все-таки, такие гонения тогда были, жуть просто


 Гонений уже не было. На первой фотографии(сл.на пр.) - Праламбара пр., не помню как зовут прабху, Джай Нрисимха Пр.(еще маленький), Анубхави пр., Гопишвара пр., Ванча-калпа друма пр.(примерно 95год)   
  на второй (90-91г.)- Ананга Мохан пр., Шридхарахавья пр., Тунга-видья дд, Гаутама риши пр., кто с микрофоном не знаю. Меня там  не было )

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

"Самарские Известия" 25.06.92
Слева направо: Ананда Чайтанья д.,Индрадьюмна Свами, Шри Прахлад д. и Уттма Шлока д.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Автограф мой ))))) ул. Ленинградская, после харинамы.
Еще не прошло и года, а мы уже были "не редкостью" на улицах Самары )) 

Шри Прахлад, естественно в вайшнавской одежде,  поехал в "Адидас" на Молодогвардейской напротив Белого дома покупать новые кроссовки и там весь персонал поставил на уши, вытанцовывая в своем стиле, как на сцене, примеряя обувь. Сбежались все, у менеджеров вид был совсем очумелый ) 

А я увидела впервые Гурудева, когда он поднимался по парадной лестнице ДК 1905 г. и поняла, что обычные люди ТАК просто не ходят, не ступают.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Если точнее, это они припарковались около "Юности" и только идут на харинаму на Ленинградскую, потому и из преданных никого больше нет. Все сосредоточены, и Шри Прахлад обратил внимание на красивейший косовский особняк. А авоська - это признак уходящей советской эпохи ) люди около продуктовой машины смотрят вслед ) это реально было время отсутствия изобилия в обычных магазинах.

Из подходящих нам импортных продуктов в городе был только сухой польский сок "Yupi" (кто сейчас покупал бы это?) им иногда подкрашивали молочные и кокосовые шарики, которые мы попробовали и раздавали намного раньше, чем вся страна попробовала "Рафаэлло" )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В общем, фото можно назвать "Вечное во времени". Поэтому надо носить вайшнавскую одежду.

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

Из Самарской газеты "Вольнодумец" от 05.09.1992

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

Самара, 18 марта 1991 г.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

:rgunimagu: 
ооооооооой........... какой кошмар. Еще даже не умели зимой красиво одеваться тогда. Но все равно доблестно, в дхоти! 
Ладно, хоть меня отрезали наполовину ))))))))) Огхавати )))))) Лалита Прия, Нанди Мукхи. 

Значит, празднуем 20 лет с первых весенних харинам в Самаре. 
А я все путаю, в 1990 году у нас все началось, или в 1991, значит в 90-м )

Это та самая "Юность". Витрины символизируют отсутствие в стране рыночной экономики.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Прабху было проще. У нас не было сари, и мы о них кажется, даже и не знали... просто распространяли книги. Потом однажды несколько первых сари из Коршнаса, кажется,  приехали как сэконд хэнд, маха-прасад, одновременно с 20 тоннами книг.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Самара 2004. Лежит - президент ятры Ананда Чайтанья прабху. Получить пыль с его стоп пытается Премамрита Трипта прабху.  Второй слева Вриндавана Чандра прабху, третий - Ануша прабху.
Если кто-то что-то может рассказать о преданных на фото (где они сейчас) - расскажите.

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

> Самара 2004


Обижаете начальник, в 2004 у нас в Самаре уже был нормальный храм.
Вика Равана (пока еще не дас), Вриндавана Чандра д., Экалавья д., бх.Саша, бх.Николай и т.д. С Анандой Чайтаньей д. я встретился в Гагре, он там читал утреннюю лекцию.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Обижаете начальник, в 2004 у нас в Самаре уже был нормальный храм.
> Вика Равана (пока еще не дас), Вриндавана Чандра д., Экалавья д., бх.Саша, бх.Николай и т.д. С Анандой Чайтаньей д. я встретился в Гагре, он там читал утреннюю лекцию.


Простите! Это 1994! Только это не Вика Раван,а я - маленький  :smilies:  А Вика Равана (тогда еще Валмики) где-то гулял в этот момент видимо  :smilies: )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот это да. 
Насчет того, чтобы рассказать...
Кого вы перечислили -  на фейсбуке есть, можно найти. 
А кто сами про себя не ставят информацию, как-то неудобно про них без них говорить...

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Хочется даже не рассказ, а просто в 2-3 словах узнать как сложилась судьба преданных, где они сейчас. Я знаю, что Дхира Лалита (его нет на фото) сейчас во Вриндаване (правда, говорят он немного отошел), Бх. Николай получил брахманскую. Интересно, как сложилась судьба Прамамриты (такой был замечательный вайшнав). Я помню там их было 4 учеников Рохини Суты прабху.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

На фейсбуке например, Вриндаван Чандру д. можете найти, он комендант храма уже долгие годы. Какая уж такая особая ценность спрашивать здесь, в открытом форуме без присутствия преданных, когда можно непосредственно пообщаться? И если кто-то захочет здесь написать - сами и напишут.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> На фейсбуке например, Вриндаван Чандру д. можете найти, он комендант храма уже долгие годы. Какая уж такая особая ценность спрашивать здесь, в открытом форуме без присутствия преданных, когда можно непосредственно пообщаться? И если кто-то захочет здесь написать - сами и напишут.


Спасибо, Хорошо! 
Nostalgie...

----------


## Valentin

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot..._6966249_n.jpg

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас



----------


## Rustam

"Беженцы в своем Отечестве", ай ай, какая красивая фраза  :smilies:

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас



----------


## Valentin

Великий путешественник Ватсапала дас. Алтай, Мульта - 1989 год.
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/...401457&theater

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

Очень надеюсь, что еще не надоел своей Самарой

----------


## Aniruddha das

Новосибирские преданные

Взято отсюда: Сознание Кришны в Новосибирске в 90е годы

----------


## Aniruddha das

Сознание Кришна в Днепропетровске- 90е годы

----------


## Aniruddha das

Devotees__80-90 years__USSR_Russia_SNG.zip

по этой ссылке можно скачать фотографии о сознании Кришны в 80-90 х годах в СНГ

----------


## Дмитрий Икомасов

На фото Ананда Чайтанья прабху, Дхира Лалита прабху и я подпеваю Ваджра прабху :smilies:  возможно скоро выложу еще. Фотографии остались у родителей, нужно навестить.   http://vkontakte.ru/album15058212_134742172

----------


## Kamini dasi

http://pigur.livejournal.com/89707.html#cutid1 пост со старыми фотографиями.

----------

